
O'Reilly AlphaTech Ventures Startup Camp - rockstar9
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2008/05/oreilly-alphatech-ventures-startup-camp.html
======
davidw
I can't believe more people voted for the Steve Ballmer egging story than
this:-/

